# Most confusing but good movie you've seen



## Elric (Jul 11, 2012)

What is the most confusing movie you have seen that was still good? 

I thought Momento was kind of confusing, but it was still good. It was directed by Christopher Nolan, one of my favorite movie directors. I think what makes a good confusing movie is when you don't know what is real and what is not real. When you start to question if the events happening are just happening in the main characters head.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 11, 2012)

Transformers 2. It was just so deep and groundbreaking and I couldn't wrap my head around it.


----------



## Elric (Jul 11, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> Transformers 2. It was just so deep and groundbreaking and I couldn't wrap my head around it.


Each and every explosion was full of deep philosophical meaning.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 11, 2012)

The Bourne Movies. It's like I'm there in real time...banging my head up and down to some beats. 


Spoiler: Whaaaatttt?



Please stop using the fucking shaky cams is what I am getting at. Especially for Bourne. It's fine for those found footage movies, but for Bourne it doesn't fit.


----------



## Bark (Jul 11, 2012)

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy is really the only one I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 11, 2012)

Fight Club. (hurr)

I watched it like five times and I'm still figuring things out.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 11, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Fight Club.


Just watch the whole thing through whilst constantly reminding yourself who Tyler Durden really is. Or if you're feeling lazy, just Google the plot synopsis.

Apocalypse Now - that's a movie I don't quite get. I mean the plot is pretty simple, but I just get the gut feeling all the way through that I'm missing something important.


----------



## Skrappy (Jul 11, 2012)

Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## Conker (Jul 11, 2012)

_Prometheus_. Man, I loved that movie, but there were many unanswered questions when leaving the theater. I ended up talking the movie over a good handful of times and finding answers to most of them.

That made me love the movie even more. Can't wait for the Blu-Ray version with commentary and deleted scenes.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 11, 2012)

Save the Green Planet!

I just wtf'd the whole way through, and loved every second of it. It's just... _so_ weird.


----------



## Plantar (Jul 11, 2012)

Inception.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jul 11, 2012)

Like the post above, INCEPTION. That was confusing crap, man.


----------



## Conker (Jul 11, 2012)

How the hell was _Inception_ confusing? I had no problems following that movie.


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 12, 2012)

Conker said:


> _Prometheus_. Man, I loved that movie, but there were many unanswered questions when leaving the theater. I ended up talking the movie over a good handful of times and finding answers to most of them.



Same here. Though I'm hoping Ridley Scott goes through with making a sequel or something so we can at least see if he moves it away from alien or towards it, or at the very least answers some of the questions left behind by the first one.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 12, 2012)

Total Recall (2012) was confusing as hell, but it wasn't good. It was awful.


----------



## Elric (Jul 12, 2012)

Conker said:


> _Prometheus_. Man, I loved that movie, but there were many unanswered questions when leaving the theater. I ended up talking the movie over a good handful of times and finding answers to most of them.
> 
> That made me love the movie even more. Can't wait for the Blu-Ray version with commentary and deleted scenes.



I agree with you, _Prometheus_ was good because it left questions open to interpretation and some of scenes in the movie also leave questions in your mind. I think those are the best kinds of movies. The movies that don't give all the answers to you, and leave the questions open for interpretation.


----------



## Tao (Jul 12, 2012)

Event Horizon, probably.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 12, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Just watch the whole thing through whilst constantly reminding yourself who Tyler Durden really is. Or if you're feeling lazy, just Google the plot synopsis.



No I get the whole thing now. It's just that it took me a couple watches to understand it.

*LIKE THE ITAOTS OF FILMS.*


----------



## Magick (Jul 12, 2012)

I love movies that deal with the philosophical questions of reality, morality and have a nice, intricate storyline. The only movie I can think of that was pretty confusing at first was Ghost In The Shell: Innocence, when one part of the movie is replayed about 3 times with some variations dotted throughout the replays to hint at was actually happening. There's also Paprika, and I know there's one more that took a bit for me to wrap my head around, but I'm drawing a complete blank on it.


----------



## Aden (Jul 12, 2012)

No mention of Primer yet? Great film if you give it your focus


----------



## Teal (Jul 12, 2012)

Crocodile said:


> Inception.





LemonJayde said:


> Like the post above, INCEPTION. That was confusing crap, man.


 I would have _liked_ it if it had been more complex/confusing.


----------



## Ames (Jul 13, 2012)

The Fountain.

Manly.  Fucking.  Tears.


----------



## Aden (Jul 13, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> I would have _liked_ it if it had been more complex/confusing.



I'd have liked it if it were more complex, but it also should have been less confusing (meaning, having less inconsistencies). Like, if you have a level with zero gravity, shouldn't all the deeper levels also have zero gravity? And if the kicks were supposed to wake up the dreamer from one level up, why did Ariadne wake up from level 3 when she fell in the collapsing building? I found myself overthinking these things and it drove me crazy.



JamesB said:


> The Fountain.
> 
> Manly.  Fucking.  Tears.



great movie
zero desire to watch it again because it made me crazy sad


----------



## Teal (Jul 13, 2012)

Aden said:


> I'd have liked it if it were more complex, but it also should have been less confusing (meaning, having less inconsistencies). Like, if you have a level with zero gravity, shouldn't all the deeper levels also have zero gravity? And if the kicks were supposed to wake up the dreamer from one level up, why did Ariadne wake up from level 3 when she fell in the collapsing building? I found myself overthinking these things and it drove me crazy.


 This. And everone I know irl went on about how complex it is. I'm like no, no it's not.


----------

